# multiplicándose él de la rueda a las escotas



## maracujanicaragua

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage mit Bezug auf den folgenden Satz:
< Una graciosa virada, *multiplicándose él de la rueda a las escotas*, y en seguida con Marc y Santi al cuidado del timón, sin perderlos de vista, eso sí, y ayudado por unos y por otros, desganitándose, claro, pero impartiendo únicamente órdenes claras, comprensibles, y eludiendo el vocabulario marinero !hala!, todas las velas útiles arriba: dios foques, una trinqueta, la mayor y la mesana. >

Es handelt sich um ein auslaufendes Schiff, auf dem ein erfahrener Seemann ist, sowie eine Schulklasse, die zum ersten Mal auf einem Schiff sind.

Ich möchte diesen Satz gerne übersetzen, weiß aber nicht, wie ich den fettmarkierten Teil verstehen soll. Im übrigen Satz findet sich 'timón', also was ist 'rueda'? Denn andernfalls hätte ich gedacht, dass der fettmarkierte Teil aussagt, dass der Protagonist zwischen den Segelleinen und dem Steuer hin- und hereilt. Hablantes nativos? 

Le agradezco mucho su ayuda.


----------



## spanien

Hallo,

ich kann leider nicht alles übersetzen. Ich kenne mich mit Schiffe nicht gut aus, um nach Deutsch zu übersetzen !

timón= Steuer des Schiffes
multiplicar= mal
rueda= rad
escota = Schot

Ich hoffe, dass es dir hilft!


----------



## giberian

maracujanicaragua said:


> Ich möchte diesen Satz gerne übersetzen, weiß aber nicht, wie ich den fettmarkierten Teil verstehen soll. Im übrigen Satz findet sich 'timón', also was ist 'rueda'? Denn andernfalls hätte ich gedacht, dass der fettmarkierte Teil aussagt, dass der Protagonist zwischen den Segelleinen und dem Steuer hin- und hereilt.



Hallo Marita 
meiner Meinung nach hast du den Satz schon richtig verstanden. _Rueda_ ist auch für mich das Steuerrad, jedenfalls kann ich keine anderweitige Bedeutung dafür finden. Es ist aber gar nicht unlogisch, dass der erfahrene Seeman sich zw. Steuer und dem Segel im übertragenen Sinn "vervielfacht", d.h. abrackert (Drae: "multiplicar" * 5.     * prnl. Afanarse ...), weil er ja sonst nur "Leichtmatrosen" (unerfahrene Seeleute) an Bord hat, glaubst du nicht?
Gruß, Giberian.


----------



## uguban

Vielleicht so:

Eine anmutige Wende, und er überall gleichzeitig, vom Steuerad bis zum Schot, und dann gleich ...


----------



## Quelle

El DRAE también da esta definición:
multiplicar
*4. *tr._ Mec._ Aumentar el número de vueltas de una pieza giratoria mediante un engranaje en el que esta tiene una rueda con un número de dientes menor que otra que actúa sobre ella


----------



## giberian

Es handelt sich hier aber um die pronominale Form des Verbs (_multiplicar*se*_), Subjekt ist eindeutig der Seemann, weshalb Nr* 5.     * prnl. Afanarse, desvelarse die naheliegenste Bedeutung ist. Dieses wird außerdem im Kontext der Seefahrt gebraucht, konkreter: des Segelns, das meines bescheidenen Wissens nach ohne mechanisches Räderwerk auskommt. Die Übersetzung von uguban finde ich sehr treffend! Gruß, Giberian


----------



## maracujanicaragua

giberian said:


> Die Übersetzung von uguban finde ich sehr treffend! Gruß, Giberian



Ja, das finde ich auch. Jetzt verstehe ich diesen Satz, denke ich.
Muchísimas gracias a todos, besonders giberian und uguban!


----------



## Gatopeter

Escotas son, en esta frase, ciertos cabos usados para atar las velas -el velamen-. El "marino experimentado"(dirige la embarcación con la rueda, o sea con la rueda del timón) y va apuradamente del timón a las escotas  - o cabos- . ( Hay un nudo específico para esto que se llama "vuelta de escota" y se usa para atar velas con cabos). Marc y Santi quedaban al cuidado del timón (Rueda= Rueda del timón) cuando el "erfahrener Seemann" se encontraba trabajando con las escotas. Eso sí: él los miraba vigilante para ver si Marc y Santi lo hacían bien al timón.

Yo no traduciría ni escota como Schot ni rueda como Rad (aunque esto último es posible)

Escota es un cabo. el cabo= das Seil
Rueda = timón = Steuer

Mi alemán no es tan bueno como para traducir esto, pero yo diría: 

multiplicarse: Überall gleichzeitig sein (zwischen Steuer und Seile)


----------

